# Finally! My first hike...



## Stephen (Jul 9, 2005)

I finally got a date to get out for my first hike. I've got two weeks to hike around here and get ready. Any suggestions for a 4k? I've gotten most of the easier ones done. Thinking maybe Zealand. Or something in the Tom, Wiley, Field realm.

Historically, I find that I can do two peaks well, one peak seems short, and three is a workout. Greg knows, he's seen me sucking wind on the lincoln-lafayette loop.

So, where do I start this summer? July 30 is my target. Osceola's and Tecumseh are done. So is Hale, liberty, eisenhower, pierce, monroe, washington and flume. Saving Cannon for last.

-Stephen

(p.s. Hooray! A non-political post!)


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 9, 2005)

how about a webster-jackson hike?  you could add pierce in there too if you wanted to or do some two peak combo or all three.  or if you have a car/bike spot, you can go for the ball buster up webster cliff trail and do all three which is an awesome hike:
http://www.thesnowway.com/hiking/2003/websterjackson.htm

6.5 miles at 4:30 is book time for webster-jackson at only 4052' using the webster-jackson trail.  adding in pierce or using the cliffs trail substantially adds time, milage, and difficulty.

i am curious why you chose cannon for last?  are you planning on havingnon-hiking friends and family join you for your last peak?  that would actually be a really good idea and i am surprised more people would not plan it that way.  i do not often hear of cannon being a last peak.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 9, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i am curious why you chose cannon for last?  are you planning on havingnon-hiking friends and family join you for your last peak?  that would actually be a really good idea and i am surprised more people would not plan it that way.  i do not often hear of cannon being a last peak.



You got it. Wanted to leave one of the tram peaks for the end. Cannon seems to be the best spot for a gathering for #48. 

-Stephen


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 9, 2005)

The Webster-Jackson loop is a lot of fun - we did it last year.  Started at Crawford hostel, went up Webster from the north, looped over Jackson and after a stop at Mizpah hut came down Crawford Path.  Intended to include Pierce (only another couple miles each way) but we had a couple kids with us who were tired.  The view from Webster into Crawford Notch is fabulous.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 9, 2005)

Garfield is a personal favorite.   10 miles roundtrip but the trail never gets really too difficult;  lots of switchbacks through a really pretty section of forest.   The hardest part of the hike is maybe the last 500 feet to the summit and it's over and done before you know it.   The views are outstanding as you can gaze from Lafayette to the Presidentials and everything in between.   I plan to head back there for fall foliage.   MtnMagic and I spent three hours at the summit once and never realized how long we were there.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 9, 2005)

garfield's summit is fantastic, but i really didn't like that hike at all contrary to most people's opinion that it is an excellent hike.  but i get bored easily with long, flatter trails and the garfield trail definitely takes it's time getting up to elevation.  i'll take steep any day.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 9, 2005)

Beaver Brook Trail up Moosilauke
North Slide on North Tripyramid
Wildcat D from Pinkham Notch
South Twin from Galehead via the Twinway

These are some good steep ones that I've done if that's what your interested in.


----------



## sp1936 (Jul 10, 2005)

How about my favorite hike of all time: Howker Ridge to Mt. Madison?



			
				Stephen said:
			
		

> Historically, I find that I can do two peaks well, one peak seems short, and three is a workout.



Hmmm, reminds me of my favorite quote about my favorite drink: "One martini is alright, two is too many, three is not enough." - James Thurber   

Steve


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 11, 2005)

sp1936 said:
			
		

> How about my favorite hike of all time: Howker Ridge to Mt. Madison?



I did the Airline trail to Madison last year for FOT48.  It's a moderate-steep hike to treeline, and not too bad thereafter.  We descended via Valley Way which was nothing special, but well graded and sheltered from any bad weather.

The Webster, Jackson, Pierce trio is a nice hike.  You can tailor the difficulty when you arrive at the trailhead based on the weather and how you feel.

You could always do the Hancock Loop if the weather is gray.  That's one of those hikes that seems perfect for a cloudy/foggy day.  The possibilities are endless.

Smitty


----------



## Stephen (Jul 11, 2005)

Webster-Jackson has piqued my interest. I think I'm heading there.

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Aug 24, 2005)

*bump* Unless things at work go kaboom again, I'm slated to do this on Saturday.

-Stephen


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 25, 2005)

Weather looks good.  I had an opportunity to climb Monadnock for work but it conflicts with my daughter's first day of Kindergarten.    Oh well maybe I'll try & organize a winter trip.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 30, 2005)

&*%(*&!&!!!

I had to work at Keene for 2 weeks straight. As a result, my wife REALLY wanted me to be home with the fam. So STILL no hike. :-/

Looks like FOT48 will be my first hike of the year.

-Stephen


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 30, 2005)

Carrigain is pretty straight-forward though Stephen. After the trail intersection, you have a wet area crossing and then that really nice mile-long section through birches.   That tower is one of the premier viewing perches in the Whites.   I can't think of many other places I'd want to spend two hours.   West Bond or Garfield maybe.....


----------



## Stephen (Sep 19, 2005)

I am happy to report that I _finally_ got a hike in.  I did Carrigain as part of Flags on the 48. Trip report here.

-Stephen


----------

